# Ladies: Do you go bra-less?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

How common is it? Sometimes I can't tell if a girl is wearing a bra or not, so I'm curious. Weird/random polls are the best kind.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't it feels too uncomfortable


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

In public- never. At home - always.

gee I wonder how long it'll take for this thread to be mostly guys posting :-/


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Only when I sleep. It's uncomfortable otherwise if you have medium-big tits.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Only when I sleep. It's uncomfortable otherwise if you have medium-big tits.


It feels uncomfortable/weird for me to sleep without a bra :b


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

I go braless when I'm at home aka 24/7.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I never wear a bra. No point for me. Though I usually wear a tanktop underneath whatever else I'm wearing.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Never in public. I can't stand any boob movement; I find it distracting. Also, nipples. At home, mostly braless unless I'm typing a lot because again the movement annoys me.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

never


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, unless I'm at work.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a bra on most of the time.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

It's uncomfortable without one. So I always wear one. Sometimes these things annoy me.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i heard sleeping with a bra is bad for your health. :/

as for going out, i sometimes go braless if i'm wearing one of those tight stretchy tops that restricts boob mvmt and/or a thick (buttoned-up)jacket on top. i cringe when i see people with nipples poking through their shirts in public.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Nipples poking through the shirt is a huge fear of mine, idk how much other people actually care about it but I was teased pretty brutally about it some time ago and it's made me really self conscious about my chest in clothing.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

"I'm a guy and I think bras should be banned".. hehe

nahhh im a cool cat so i never wear a bra..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My breasts aren't big, but they're not that small, especially in proportion to me as a whole so I'd feel uncomfortable doing that I think, kind of exposed and they'd jiggle around and stuff if I was running.  But I don't sleep with a bra and sometimes don't wear one at home.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Only if I'm at home, a hotel room, or if I'm going to the bank to deposit money or if I go to the drive thru at any food place then no, I don't wear a bra. Other than that, I always make sure to wear one.


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

uncomfortable without one so I always wear one


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder if the bra never was invented what women would wear then. And would there be more boob surgery? I mean the bra isn't a worldwide thing, in most countries (poor and hot climate) they never wear them.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

brooke_brigham said:


> In public- never. At home - always.
> 
> gee I wonder how long it'll take for this thread to be mostly guys posting :-/


whatup


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm usually braless at home, and I usually, but far from always, wear one when I go out. It depends on what I'm wearing.

I really don't understand why anyone would sleep with a bra.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

probably offline said:


> I really don't understand why anyone would sleep with a bra.


I toss and turn a lot in bed and I like for my boobs to feel secured, instead of jiggling all over the place, lol. If I go bra-less it's only when I'm wearing a top or dress that's kind of tight-fitting or stretchy...the material seems to hold things in place decently enough. I would never go bra-less wearing a loose top, for the same reason I wouldn't go to bed wearing one.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I go braless pretty often now. If I'm in a t-shirt I have one on, but since I'm always in a dress I just forgo it. My dresses tend to be either structured enough to where it puts them in place, or they're loose enough to where you can't tell. They don't giggle when I walk and are big enough to where my tits are small mounds but small enough to where there's no nipplage and no sagging. They're in the same place regardless of my bra status. Today is actually the first day in a week that I've worn a bra at all.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> Never in public. I can't stand any boob movement; I find it distracting. Also, nipples. At home, *mostly braless unless I'm typing a lot* because again the movement annoys me.


Do you type like this?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Barette said:


> I go braless pretty often now. If I'm in a t-shirt I have one on, but since I'm always in a dress I just forgo it. My dresses tend to be either structured enough to where it puts them in place, or they're loose enough to where you can't tell. They don't giggle when I walk and are big enough to where my tits are small mounds but small enough to where there's no nipplage and no sagging. They're in the same place regardless of my bra status. Today is actually the first day in a week that I've worn a bra at all.


That's lucky. If I were to wear no bra with a t-shirt or anything remotely loose I would just end up looking fat. :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

brooke_brigham said:


> gee I wonder how long it'll take for this thread to be mostly guys posting :-/


8)


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No. It's not comfortable to not wear one for me because the nipple shape looks ugly through a shirt, which in turn makes me feel uncomfortable even when I'm at home. Just gross.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Sometimes, if I'm wearing something with thick fabric. My high beams are almost always on and I also have puffy nips syndrome, so I need bras otherwise.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

i do but usually if im just taking the dog out or something and in summer i do if i'm still completely covered and nothing shows sorry im not rachel from friends don't want my nips on show!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Always at home, never when I'm out lol. My friend from school somehow forgot to wear her bra on a day when we had P.E. Big boobs + no bra + trampolining do not go together. :lol


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I used to never do it because it felt weird but then I stopped wearing bras while sleeping a while ago. Now I don't wear a bra while at home most of the time, though I've barely left the house this year. I would never go out in public like that, though. Some people just can't.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

At home, I never wear a bra. I'd be willing to go braless outside if I didn't have any significant amount of walking to do and I had the right top for it. If I have to walk a lot, the jiggling annoys me. The nipple thing I don't have to worry about much cause mine are flat most of the time.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I just wear sports bras...pretty much all the time. Even to bed. I'm probably alone on this one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Girl, always!
My daily doubles are perky and in place at all times on their own!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I always wear one in public. Never at home.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't need a bra at all and I never wear one at home. But since some people seem to respond so weirdly/negatively to nipples poking out or being seen through clothes, I feel too self-conscious to go out in public without one. I hope that fear is something I grow out of.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I always wear a bra. But I don't wear one while I'm sleeping.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I am wearing a bra most of time except for in the evening after the shower when I put on my nightdress.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

I see more and more women go bra-less in my neighborhood. Usually hipster chicks with a small rack. Good for them though! I hate bras but I'd feel very self conscious if I went out without one on


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I always wear a bra, even when I'm at home and sleeping.



Citrine said:


> I just wear sports bras...pretty much all the time. Even to bed. I'm probably alone on this one.


You're not alone. c: I pretty much only wear sports bras too. They're comfy. ;-;


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I find bras so uncomfortable. I wear them only when Im going out


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a guy and I think this is a jättebraless thread.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> I'm a guy and I think this is a jättebraless thread.


What kind of thread? Sorry?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> What kind of thread? Sorry?


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jättebra


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jättebra


Ah, that's in Swedish, I see.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Never. Only to sleep


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

only at home i go bra-less lol esp to sleep, i feel suffocated wen its on


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Mmm....The perv in me approves this thread.:yes

Getting serious for a bit, a girl that is putting too much on display while in public is leaving a bad impression on me. Like she is desperate for attention or sex. Even if the shape of the breast can't be seen, imagine a girl without a bra in a colder day or the section with cold air of a supermarket. Nipples will be pretty visible. But, yes, no problem to stay without a bra inside if you are comfortable with the people that are there with you and they have no problem with it.

Leaving the serious part again, lets see how long it takes for someone to make a thread called ''Guys: Do you go underwear-less?''


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish I could wear a bra


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> Mmm....The perv in me approves this thread.:yes
> 
> Getting serious for a bit, a girl that is putting too much on display while in public is leaving a bad impression on me. Like she is desperate for attention or sex. Even if the shape of the breast can't be seen, imagine a girl without a bra in a colder day or the section with cold air of a supermarket. Nipples will be pretty visible.


Tell me more....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sad vlad said:


> Mmm....The perv in me approves this thread.:yes
> 
> Getting serious for a bit, a girl that is putting too much on display while in public is leaving a bad impression on me. Like she is desperate for attention or sex. Even if the shape of the breast can't be seen, imagine a girl without a bra in a colder day or the section with cold air of a supermarket. Nipples will be pretty visible. But, yes, no problem to stay without a bra inside if you are comfortable with the people that are there with you and they have no problem with it.
> 
> Leaving the serious part again, lets see how long it takes for someone to make a thread called ''Guys: Do you go underwear-less?''





arnie said:


> Tell me more....


Is this thread brassierist?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Nunuc said:


> I'm a guy and I think this is a jättebraless thread.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I would fall over.

The benefit to having your own place is that you can be naked any time you want.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I wear a bra at all times.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a pretty large bust so when I go out I HAVE to wear a bra.

But coming home and taking the bra off is a huge relief though since the straps always dig into my shoulders and irritates my skin.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sindelle said:


> I have a pretty large bust so when I go out I HAVE to wear a bra.


Nobody believes you unless you post a pic


----------

